# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Mole Antonelliana,sinagoga qe u be simboli nje qyteti.

## kacaku basket

Mole Antonelliana,sinagoga qe u be simboli nje qyteti.

Mole Antonelliana eshte nje struktur e ndertuar me mure guri,ndertimi i saj filloi ne vitin 1863 dhe eshte e lart 167 metra.Ne fillim duhet te ishte nje Sinagoge(ndertese reigjose hebraike):sapo ishte dhene leja e culteve jo katolike ne Itali dhe komuniteti Hebre deshironte te ndertonte nje tempull me shkolle brenda.Zgjedhja e Antonelli si arkitekt doli me shume probleme,ai propozoi nje seri modifikimesh qe do te ngrinin lartesine e ndertimit ne 113 metra,47 metra me teper nga kupola orgjinile.Keto modifikime,zgjatja e kohes se ndertimit dhe zhpenzimet e medha nuk u pertypen nga komuniteti Hebre,ne vitin 1869 vendosi te mbylle punimet me nje çati provizore.Ne vitin 1873 u arrit marreveshja me komunen e qytetit te Torinos,e cila i dha komunitetit Hebre terren ndertimi per te ndertuar Sinagogen aktuale dhe mori persiper rifillimin e punive te Mole.Shkak i kesaj gjeje u be dhurata qe qyteti Torinos donte ti bente mbretit Vittorio Emanuele II.
Antonelli rifilloi punimet me nje tjeter seri modifikimesh gjate punimeve qe cuan lartesine e Mole ne 146 metra,153 metra dhe ne fund 167 metra.Duke e bere Mole ndertesen me mure guri me te larte ne Europe.

Per fat te keq Mole ka filluar te shfaqe problemet e saja struturale menjehere,duke pare dimensionet e saja aktuale, te vogla ne baze dhe peshen e madhe qe duhet te mbante.Terreni mbi te cilin ajo mbeshtetej ishte terreni i mureve te vjetra te qytetit te shembura nga Napoleoni ne fillim te '800,mendohet qe terreni te mos ishte shtypur akoma mire kur u ndertua Mole.
Antonelli punoi per Mole deri ne fund te jetes se tij.Ishte bere legjendare nje tip ashensori i aktivizuar nga nje karrukull qe çonte lart disa dhjetra metra gati 90-vjecarin arkitekt per te verifikuar personalisht zhvillimin e punimeve.Antonelli nuk arriti te shikoj vepren te perfunduar.
Mbas vdekjes vendin e zuri djali i tij Costanzo,ndersa Annibale Rigotti dekoroi muret e brendshme nga viti 1905 deri me 1908.

Mole nuk ka patur kurre jeten e lehte.Gjate ndertimit te saj,Torino u godit nga nje termet i fuqishem ishte dt 23 shkurt 1887, i cili detyroi arkitektin te modifikonte projektin per ta forzuar.
Gjeniu qe u vendos ne maje te Mole u shemb ne 11 gusht 1904 nga nje stuhi dhe u zevendesua me nje yll i cili ka nje diameter rreth 4 metra.Gjeniu mund te shikohet akoma ne brendesi te Mole dhe shpesh here shkembehet nga vizitoret per nje Engjell.
23 maj 1953 nje tjeter stuhi e fuqishme e shoqeruar nga erera te forta,ben qe te shemben plot 47 metra nga maja e Mole.Ne 1961 filloi rindertimi i pjeses se shembur por kete here jo ne mur por me nje strukture metalike e veshur me gure.Gjate punes se perforzimit ishte vendosur qe ne brendesi te ndertoheshi harqe te medha betoni per te mbajtur peshen e madhe te Mole.Keto harqe i hoqen bukurine vepres dhe u kritikuan ashper nga kritiket dhe kjo gje mund ti shkaktone edhe probleme elasticiteti vepres.

Nga vitet '60 deri ne vitet '90 Mole u perdor si ballkon mbi qytetin fale ashensorit qe te dergonte deri ne 70 metra lartesi ku ndodhet nje verande e vogel per te pare Torinon.Mgjth Mole sa po vinte dhe po humbte interesin e qytetit dhe duhej nderhyre per te afruar dhe nje here vizitoret,torinezet nen kembet e Mole.
Pas disa vitesh mbyllje te Mole,per restaurim e ashensorit (keto te nevojshme) dhe eleminimin e disa harqeve prej betoni,Mole u be Muzeumi Kombetar i Kinematografise.
Tashme ne te ndodhen makina fotografike pre-kinematografike te quajtura lanterne magiche,pjese te filmave te pare italian dhe boteror,dhe nje riveshje e brendshme metermend mahnitese.
Qe nga viti 1998 me rastin e mbarimit te ndricimit te jashtem dhe lindjen e manifestimit "Luci d'Artista" ne krah te Mole munde te shikohet qarte nje instalim me drita nga Mario Merz,quajtur "Il volo dei numeri"(fluturimi i numrave).

Klodi

----------


## kacaku basket

Ky eshte Ylli qe ndodhet momentalisht ne majen e Mole Antonelliana.Simbol i Torinos.

----------


## kacaku basket

Nr e instaluar nga Mario Merz.
Aty ku mbarojne numrat eshte dhe ballkoni ku te ngjit dhe ashensori.



Nje pamje nga larg e Mole Antonelliana.

----------


## kacaku basket

Kavot e ashensorit dhe maja e kupoles ku eshte dhe kapolinea e tij.
Ashensori te dergon ne lartesine 85 metra ne per nje kohe prej 59 secondash.
Gjante ngritjes mund te shikosh nga afer veshjen e kupoles qe eshte dicka perrallore.

----------

